# Wine...Red or White?



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2009)

What do you prefer?   Red or White wine?   

My current favorite is a red, a Shiraz in fact.   Layer Cake...most excellent.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 6, 2009)

Brandy...


----------



## Annie (Aug 6, 2009)

Merlot or Shiraz.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 6, 2009)

dry red merlot

My favorite red table wine is a merlot from 

Welcome To Beaulieu Vineyard


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2009)

Shogun said:


> dry red merlot
> 
> My favorite red table wine is a merlot from
> 
> Welcome To Beaulieu Vineyard



I've had that...not bad.

I also like a late harvest Zin.  This is a good one:

Gregory Graham 2005 Zinfandel


----------



## Toro (Aug 6, 2009)

Cabs and Merlots, particularly from California, Chile and Australia.


----------



## Missourian (Aug 6, 2009)

St. James Winery Blackberry Wine.  

St. James Winery | St. James, Missouri


----------



## Diuretic (Aug 6, 2009)

Claymore wines _Dark Side of the Moon_ Shiraz - and I don't even like Pink Floyd.

I'm gong to give the_ London Calling_ merlot a try.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2009)

Not really a fan of St. James.  I like Les Bourgeois, myself.


----------



## midcan5 (Aug 7, 2009)

Red, so much more complex, Barolo or a Washington State pinot noir are favorites. Wine, good food, family, friends are the stuff of heaven. Lots of good reds ask the store experts. Check out some of the wines from Spain or Australia, reasonable and excellent - this is one area where I sometimesbreak my rule about buying only American. lol

Cheap Wine Ratings - Good Value Makes Wine Taste Better

90+ Rated Wines Under $20

Spirit of Wine


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2009)

I prefer windshield washer fluid  It is neither red nor white, but blue LOL

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2256/2317176988_afebb887cd.jpg


----------



## RadiomanATL (Aug 8, 2009)

Is boxed not an option?


----------



## goldcatt (Aug 8, 2009)

Depends on my budget and, therefore, what's for dinner. Lots of white with chicken lately...


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 11, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lR-SKrtz7iI]YouTube - Drop Dead Gorgeous Red Or White Wine Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## asaratis (Aug 14, 2009)

The color preferred depends on what  is to be consumed with it.  Amongst the reds, Pinot Noir seems better with lamb chops than any other red...and it's pretty good by itself.

Rex Goliath is definitely not top-of-the-line, but it is pleasant..as is Arcadian.


----------



## manu1959 (Aug 14, 2009)

spanish reds.....lan is great wine.....great value wines

italian reds from piedmonte....

california wines are too expensive for what you get.....

north coast pinot's are brilliant....


----------



## Chatwin (Sep 6, 2009)

Red wine tastes good and is most favorite wine to those who drinks wine and Its too expensive.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2009)

no more fucking merlot!
jk
I perfer white, maybe some pinot. Red gives me a killer headache.


----------



## editec (Sep 6, 2009)

Depends on the occassion and if food is served what food it accompanies.

Tell ya what I hadn't had in a very very long time, that I just made for a gathering that went over rather well, though..

It's _very _cheap wine, yet served properly and it is very festive drink that most people really like.

San Gria.

Now anyone's who has drunk this swill straight up tknows that it's a* very inferior* wine.

But add a fair amount cracked ice into sweating clay pitcher, squeeze half a lemon and squeeze an orange onto that ice (other nonsqueezed fruit is optional, grapes and melons are nice touch, for example).

Then add a liter or two of cheap San Gria. 

You've turned tthat cheap swill into a festive (and attractive) wine cocktail punch. A punch that people who don't really the taste of wine or even alcohol will find very refreshing and quite tasty.

*TEA-TOTTLERS BEWARE- **this apparent non-alcoholic wine drink is still 99% red wine.*

San Gria is the sort of repast that non-drinkers are apt to overdo simply because it so doesn't taste like alcohol. It tastes more like the fruit cocktail puch it is.

Drink too fast or too much of it (easy to do because it's so refreshing) and you'll know why they call those things* PUNCH *


----------



## Luissa (Sep 6, 2009)

how about some carlo rossi, that will get a party started.


----------



## DamnYankee (Sep 6, 2009)

bodecea said:


> What do you prefer?   Red or White wine?
> 
> My current favorite is a red, a Shiraz in fact.   Layer Cake...most excellent.




Sometimes depends on the food it's being consumed with.


----------



## suzana123dizzy (Oct 19, 2009)

hmmm have heard that red wines are good in taste...can you name a few brands of this red wine...


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 19, 2009)

Ro Ho Vee No.


----------



## Diuretic (Oct 20, 2009)

suzana123dizzy said:


> hmmm have heard that red wines are good in taste...can you name a few brands of this red wine...



Might want to think of the varietal grapes.  Shiraz (aka Hermitage) is fruity and sometimes a wee bit dry but not bone dry.  Cabernet sauvignon tends to be bigger in taste and probably dryer than Shiraz.  Merlot is slightly lighter than Shiraz and frankly I don't much like it but it's okay in blends.  

There are more reds but I'm not that familiar with them.  Tempranillo is one I've had which I like but my favourite is still Shiraz. Zinfandel is good, pretty sure California has good rep on that one.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 20, 2009)

Luissa said:


> no more fucking merlot!
> jk
> I perfer white, maybe some pinot. Red gives me a killer headache.



That's not the color, it's the quantity!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 20, 2009)

Best thing about living in the UK is it's proximity to France - wonderful wines! AND the champaigne is cheap! 

Whoooooo hoooooo!


----------



## Rozman (Oct 30, 2009)

Reds,California or Italy. I will not drink a French wine,next one I try will be from Spain.


----------



## Philberthain123 (May 18, 2010)

All red wines are processed from red or black grapes. The color of the wine is derived mainly due to a process known as maceration which is done after allowing the grapes juice to ferment along with the grape skin.

My choice is red wine and that too i prefer Cabernet sauvignon brand only.


----------



## hjmick (May 18, 2010)

I am not drinking any fucking Merlot!

Beer for me. Never got into the whole wine thing.


----------



## candiedkisses85 (May 18, 2010)

The answer is....beer.


----------



## hjmick (May 18, 2010)

But not just any beer. Preferably beer brewed locally. Micro brews. Found a couple of great brew pubs in my area.


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (May 19, 2010)

Neither. I prefer barley wine.


----------



## Devin (May 28, 2010)

One of the best red wines I've had with great flavor is Catena Alta from the Mendoza Argentina region. Very deep and lasting notes.


----------



## instyle (May 28, 2010)

Bordeaux wine


----------



## Sarah G (May 28, 2010)

I don't drink any alcohol but I do use wine often in recipies.  I love Merlot mostly but I do use white wine in some chicken and fish sauces.

My boyfriend will drink a glass of wine with dinner sometimes and he makes the selections.  My BIL brings wine from all over the world, he travels a lot but domestic wines can be wonderful.

My boss told me about an $8.00 bottle that turned out to be good.  They have wine tasting sessions at the IGA store here on Fridays, it's a good and inexpensive way to find out what you really like.


----------



## Devin (May 29, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Is boxed not an option?




Radioman, you're a killer. Boxed wines were good back in college around the pool at like 24cents a cup, lol. That's the domestic stuff they should throw out but they know someone will drink it cheap.


----------



## jakshood (Sep 1, 2012)

There are lots of type of wine and people are very fond of wine which they are drinking. My favourite is red wine because I love its taste and its very good for our heart.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2012)

A bottle of red?

A bottle of white?

It all depends upon your appetite.

I'll meet you anytime you want in our Italian restaurant.


----------



## Guide (Sep 18, 2012)

Wine red and white both are much tasty,but wine taken within the limit because excess of everything is bad may be more its sip have the adverse effect for the body especially upon the lungs.so be in moderation for its usages.


----------



## Draken (Nov 14, 2012)

Well i prefer red wine because red wine is tasty. Here are some of the 
health benefits of red wine are help in rest for mind health, make your 
heart healthy, protect from the cancer, control blood pressure and many more.


----------



## Politico (Nov 15, 2012)

I prefer whatver is supposed to be paired eith the dish.


----------



## laughinReaper (Nov 15, 2012)

Usually rose or pink zinfandel but lately I'm liking Barefoot Moscato (white)


----------



## jimmyDilorenzo (Nov 24, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> Red, so much more complex, Barolo or a Washington State pinot noir are favorites. Wine, good food, family, friends are the stuff of heaven. Lots of good reds ask the store experts. Check out some of the wines from Spain or Australia, reasonable and excellent - this is one area where I sometimesbreak my rule about buying only American. lol
> 
> Cheap Wine Ratings - Good Value Makes Wine Taste Better
> 
> ...


barolo is very good, but a little expensive !!


----------

